# Bucket Cutting edge added.



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

I waited months and it finally came in from LS! It came with the bolts, lock washers & nuts. It is one solid piece of steel. I added lock tight to the bolts just to make sure they stay put.


----------

